# The iPhone and Fido



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

Had an interesting conversation with the Fido retention rep yesterday who told me that when you use an unlocked iphone's wi-fi capabilities in Toronto you are using Fido's network and as such will be charged for the usage.

Maybe I misunderstood something somewhere, but I thought if you were using an unlocked iPhone in Canada you could surf the web free as a bird. It was when you used text messaging that you incurred costs. Can someone clarify that? 

By the way she also told me that the contract AT&T signed with Apple gave them exclusive North American rights for the iPhone for one year and that they (Fido) had tested the iphone on their network and discovered a few bugs in the system. Me thinks the bug might have been free wi-fi surfing.

As a sidebar, if your contract is coming up for renewal with a carrier like Fido, they have some very interesting retention deals. 

The advice as always... "Stay calm, be brave... wait for the signs."


----------



## wytwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow that post is a great source of miss information. Ok for one AT&T have exclusive rights to the iphone in the states (AT&T is gsm like fido and rogers, verizone is cdma like bell and telus), and last i heard it was for a few years.

Also an unlocked phone just means you can use it on any compatible cellular provider, not free cellular internet. Your getting confused with wifi and cellular internet. Wifi is using a router (like wireless internet from your home) and cellular internet (edge from fido). The iphone has both and the wifi is free but edge is not.


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

sorry i mixed up my US phone carriers.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

My coworker has an unlocked iPhone working on Fido's network. Everything seems to work just fine except for using EDGE because he doesn't have a data plan. But SMS messaging work perfectly.


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

I need an ipod and a new cell phone so I may invest in an iphone within the next year when the excitement and the unlocking business dies down a bit. Ideally I'd like to have a 16gb model if and when they come out whenever that may be.

Can't imagine it'll be too long a wait knowing Apple.


----------

